
Oracle JDK download is geo blocked from US - ajmurmann
https://www.oracle.com/splash/edelivery/index.html
======
gargravarr
I'm curious how anyone got this; I'm in the UK and I just successfully
downloaded the 8u112 JDK without any issue.

Downloaded from this link with no mention of any geoblocking:
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html)

------
Arnt
And from Germany. Now, the question that really interests me: Is it geoblocked
from _Java_?

